# Angler helfen Fische retten - Niedrigwasserschleuse in Rothense



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai







*Angler helfen Fische retten
Niedrigwasserschleuse in Rothensee​*
Wie die Volksstimme für Magdeburg vermeldet, haben mehr als 30  Angler des Rothenseer Vereines geholfen - bei Inspektionen an der Schleuse, bei der nun die Gewährleistungsfrist des  Bauunternehmen enden würde - die Fische aus der abgelassenen Schleuse zu retten:
http://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/magdeburg/inspektion-auf-fischsuche-in-der-schleuse

Die Schleuse ist die des Verbindungskanals zwischen Elbe und Mittellandkanal. 

Die Angler haben sich richtig reingehängt.

_Auf dem steinigen Schleusenboden wird dann jeder der fast 5000 Quadratmeter nach Fischen abgesucht. Die Tiere kommen in Eimer und werden ganz in der Nähe in der Elbe wieder ausgesetzt. Eigentlich war der Plan, die geretteten Fische in Gewässern auszusetzen, die in puncto Fischbestand vom Kormoran stark geschädigt sind, erklärt Harald Rohr vom Landesanglerverband. Und nennt als Beispiel die Erdkuhle in Rothensee._


-----------------------------------------​
Gerade ich als oft starker Kritiker organisierter Sport- und Angelfischerei sehe mich, in einem solchen Fall wie hier, mehr als gerne bereit zu loben.

Ohne die Organisation in Vereinen und Verbänden wäre ein so schneller, unkomplizierter und zielführender Einsatz sicher nicht möglich gewesen.

Erstklassige Arbeit des Fischereiverein Rothensee und des Landesanglerverbandes Sachsen Anhalt.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------

